# ? Phoenix Lyft Driver shot & killed



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

https://www.foxnews.com/us/arizona-lyft-driver-great-grandfather-fatally-shot-wedding-anniversary


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeah ridesharing is super safe


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Buckiemohawk said:


> Yeah ridesharing is super safe


 and the companies will not have your back you're just a disposable asset . they will however say their hearts are broken for the PR cameras


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Lyft wants the pax side of the story 1st. Until then the drivers account has been suspended.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

@Fat Man , you OK?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> @Fat Man , you OK?


There are a lot of fat men driving for Uber and Lyft, you'll have to be more specific.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> @Fat Man , you OK?


Looks like it. 










This kind of stuff sucks.

????



> Frances Treadwell, his wife, wrote on Facebook that she had just spoken to him on the phone before he was killed. She wished him a happy wedding anniversary. "Thank you God for allowing me to have that last conversation with him so I could tell him that I loved him!" she wrote.
> 
> "May you rest in peace my sweet hubby and cowboy (that is my nickname for him!) I miss you so much already!" she said in a Facebook post honoring her late husband. Treadwell was a father, grandfather and great grandfather.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

RIP Fat Man.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> RIP Fat Man.


Don't go killing off forum members.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

@Fat Man 's last thread post sheds light on who snuffed him "the entitled pax who showed up at his domicile"

https://uberpeople.net/threads/entitled-passenger.342621/
@TemptingFate may be an accessory to 1st degree manslaughter after the fact since she suggested @Fat Man answer his door with a Rife.

? She set in motion a series of events that Took our ❤beloved❤ @Fat Man from:
Us
His local delicatessen 
And Dairy Queen

I remember this cartoon being @Fat Man 's favorite










? Fair Thee Well @Fat Man Fore U Could Never Bow Gracefully ?


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

South Phoenix. **** South Phoenix. He never should have been there, especially if he had an Amp on.

I've said it over and over and over again. Profile all day every day. Profiling can save your life in this job.


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

Sad story


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/us/arizona-lyft-driver-great-grandfather-fatally-shot-wedding-anniversary


Thats Terrible !


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

We should have a section titled In Memoriam to remember our fallen fellow drivers. Tragic and senseless stories like this are happening more. U/L don’t care about our safety, and R/S is more dangerous than what some may realize.

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lyft should PAY FOR THE FUNERAL !


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Lyft should PAY FOR THE FUNERAL !


And they should have an insurance policy where the family gets a certain amount in the event the driver is murdered by a pax.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Invisible said:


> And they should have an insurance policy where the family gets a certain amount in the event the driver is murdered by a pax.


Im covered by Pizza Hut.
For Free.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Im covered by Pizza Hut.
> For Free.


""_Covered "_
Mozzarella ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> ""_Covered "_
> Mozzarella ?


$20,000.00 free life insurance policy.
When i worked at Halliburton,
They provided $100,000.00 free life insurance policy.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> $20,000.00 free life insurance policy.
> When i worked at Halliburton,
> They provided $100,000.00 free life insurance policy.


Did Dick Chaney authorize Halliburton pizza delivery ?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> Did Dick Chaney authorize Halliburton pizza delivery ?


Dick Cheney makes death attractive and profitable.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/us/arizona-lyft-driver-great-grandfather-fatally-shot-wedding-anniversary


and i assume not a word from lyft about it.....maybe they need to put out some more of their lying propaganda about safety and security being their top priority....as all drivers know, this is a lie....they put profits above all people except themselves. i am beside myself seeing senseless death driving for such an immoral, unethical company. our lives mean nothing to them as they could put many policies (backed up with technological gatekeeping) that would make drivers safer but drivers are nowhere on their priority list


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

nouberipo said:


> and i assume not a word from lyft about it.....maybe they need to put out some more of their lying propaganda about safety and security being their top priority....as all drivers know, this is a lie....they put profits above all people except themselves. i am beside myself seeing senseless death driving for such an immoral, unethical company. our lives mean nothing to them as they could put many policies (backed up with technological gatekeeping) that would make drivers safer but drivers are nowhere on their priority list


Information is limited right now but it appears the Lyft driver was not on a call at the time of the shooting so most likely it was another driver on the road who shot him


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

why in the world is a 71 y/o out on the road that that hour? regardless if Lyft or no Lyft? I can barely get up each morning to do Fuber and I'm in my 30s


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

My feeling on this one, road rage BS. We shall see.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Maybe his wife set him up. It happens.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Plausible. I hope we actually get info on this, he isn’t a cute college girl...


----------



## Vespa (Nov 29, 2018)

#RIDESHARELIVESMATTER


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> @Fat Man , you OK?


_OMG._ I thought the same thing. Someone put him out of his misery.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Maybe his wife set him up. It happens.


Her reply seems suspicious, like she is already come to terms with it, even though it is just a few hours old.

Let's see if he had a life insurance policy taken out.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> @Fat Man , you OK?


I just want to point out the fact that Fatman has not logged on since this was posted.

It could have easily been a family member turning on his phone or computer.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

32nd Street and Baseline Road 

That's all you need to know.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IVE GOT PICS OF DICK CHENEY.
FROM LOCAL HALLIBURTON VISIT.


RabbleRouser said:


> Did Dick Chaney authorize Halliburton pizza delivery ?


WHENS THE LAST TIME DARA CAME TO YOUR GREENLIGHT HUB ?


----------

